#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Pug dogs as pets?

## Rigger

The wife and kids have decided they would like a pug, I have leed on some this morning and off for a look. They want 3,000 baht which sounds cheap enough.
Has anyone had any experince with the breed ?
Cheers

----------


## S Landreth

> Has anyone had any experince with the breed ?


 
Yes,..my grandmother had one for years. Wonderful little dog.

----------


## superman

I kept Boxers in the UK. Short nosed breeds suffer really badly in the heat. I wouldn't recommend having one here.
http://www.caninecrib.com/dog/breeds/pug/

----------


## FailSafe

There are diseases that Pugs are prone to- you really want a dog with a proper (check it with the Thai Kennel Club) pedigree that shows ancestors with clearances if possible (you ain't getting this with a 3K dog)- this doesn't mean your dog will never get sick, but there will be a greater chance it won't be genetically predisposed to certain debilitating or fatal health conditions.

Unfortunately, the reality of cheap 'pure-bred' dogs in Thailand (and pretty much everywhere else) is that you often get a lot of inbreeding and health problems.

A healthy pug can live 14 years or more- a sick one can die early and cost you a lot in vet bills along the way.

----------


## Travelmate

Clearly the OP not willing to part good money for a healthy breed from a reputable background.
Suggest getting a "Soi dog" as they are pretty resilient to the deceases & scum of Thailand.

----------


## superman

> Suggest getting a "Soi dog" as they are pretty resilient to the deceases & scum of Thailand.


 That's why I'll do when my pure breeds pop their clogs.

----------


## bigneilo

> Clearly the OP not willing to part good money for a healthy breed from a reputable background.
> Suggest getting a "Soi dog" as they are pretty resilient to the deceases & scum of Thailand.


  i agree with above,  i have had a springer spaniel, a rottweiler and a golden labrador and all died early with intestinal probs,  you just cant stop them eating anything they find,  have soi dogs now and although they are thick and virtually unteachable they have a very good temperament.

----------


## nidhogg

> and although they are thick and virtually unteachable they have a very good temperament.


bit like.........nah, I will resist.....

----------


## corned dog

You know what they say about a dog an its owner

----------


## nedwalk

Lt Has Got A Little Pug, Much Cuter Than Him, Maybe You Should Give Him A Call..

----------


## Cujo

My mum had one for years, great pet. And a real character.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Loy Toy has a pug. I'm sure he'll be along soon with his input. :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Lt Has Got A Little Pug, Much Cuter Than Him, Maybe You Should Give Him A Call..


Yep and she's a little beauty.

Doesn't drop a lot of hair and makes a great house dog, very easy to teach, great with the kids but you must make sure that the dog doesn't have a hereditary blood disease which is common with the breed in Thailand.

All in all one of the best dogs I have ever owned.

----------


## kmart

> There are diseases that Pugs are prone to- you really want a dog with a proper (check it with the Thai Kennel Club) pedigree that shows ancestors with clearances if possible (you ain't getting this with a 3K dog)- this doesn't mean your dog will never get sick, but there will be a greater chance it won't be genetically predisposed to certain debilitating or fatal health conditions.
> 
> Unfortunately, the reality of cheap 'pure-bred' dogs in Thailand (and pretty much everywhere else) is that you often get a lot of inbreeding and health problems.
> 
> A healthy pug can live 14 years or more- a sick one can die early and cost you a lot in vet bills along the way.


^^What he said. 

A neighbour of mine bought 3 Pugs from some fukcing "puppy farm" here, and he had a lot of health and behaviour problems with them. Thais tend to go for the "cute" breeds and they just knock them out to order here.
Obviously a lot of vet's bills as well. 

Tbh, you shouldn't be thinking purely "price" with dogs.

----------


## superman

> A neighbour of mine bought 3 Pugs from some fukcing "puppy farm" here


I went to one. Never again. I'd never seen so many fcuked up dogs in metal cages before.

----------


## daveboy

My friends just got one paid £650 very cute.

----------


## Ascotkiwi

> The wife and kids have decided they would like a pug, I have leed on some this morning and off for a look. They want 3,000 baht which sounds cheap enough.
> Has anyone had any experince with the breed ?
> Cheers



We've had 4 pugs over the years - they are a terrific breed - loyal and great with kids. A great choice of pet

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^^That is cute.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Small yappers and ankle pinchers. Cute, but I'd get a proper dog.

----------


## superman

Old women keep them as fanny lickers.

----------


## Anteak

> Small yappers and ankle pinchers. Cute, but I'd get a proper dog.


That's 2 of the things they ain't. Daughter has one and he's a real character. Barks to let us know when someone's near the front door but never barks out in public at other dogs. Brave as well he'll attempt to greet and play with any other dog he meets and just gives them a what the hells is up with you look if they turn nasty on him.You'll need a body leash not a neck leash as you don't want to put a strain on the neck as their eyes can pop out! Often lies on his back when he sleeps and snores like a little old man! Funny as you like. 

They don't do well in the heat either and ours anyway sheds a lot of hair. So some minuses but the pluses outweigh.

----------


## mingmong

can't coment on the Pug, but we have 2 x Shi_tsus and 1 Poodle, no Yappers or Barking, but as Comanions and ''Yes we are part of Your Family''  its like having 3 x 2 year old in the house all the time,

----------


## Gerbil

Got a Pug myself. One of the best dogs I've ever had. 8 Years old now. Unfortunately he's pretty ill at the moment with an immune system problem.  :Sad: 

But I can verify they have a lovely nature and get on with any other dog around them (as long as the other dog is not aggressive) and they are great with kids.

----------


## Rigger

Well thanks for the comments.
Missed out on the pug yesterday and no it wasn't from a puppy farm, but will be heading to pet selling area in khon kean today.
Note I do have a bitsa soi dog already as a guard dog, this little One will be a in doors dog.

----------


## Rigger

> Clearly the OP not willing to part good money for a healthy breed from a reputable background.
> Suggest getting a "Soi dog" as they are pretty resilient to the deceases & scum of Thailand.


Clearly you have your head up your ass again  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> can't coment on the Pug, but we have 2 x Shi_tsus and 1 Poodle, no Yappers or Barking, but as Comanions and ''Yes we are part of Your Family''  its like having 3 x 2 year old in the house all the time,


I have a shitzu and a toy poodle, both of the fuckers are yappers, although since I started shooting them with my air pistol they seem to have quietened down a bit.

----------


## Rigger

Picked out a Fawn pug bitch pup today 4500 baht but have to wait 4 week to bring it home. These pups were also the better looking than the other litters we looked at. The mother was brought over to Thailand pregnant from the USA.

----------


## dirk diggler

My ex-stepmum had 2, but some fuckers nicked them. I'd suggest getting 2, as they're funny as fuck together. Full of beans.

----------


## Travelmate

> Picked out a Fawn pug bitch pup today 4500 baht but have to wait 4 week to bring it home. These pups were also the better looking than the other litters we looked at. The mother was brought over to Thailand pregnant from the USA.


Cheap...... :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

My two littlest one's.

----------


## Rigger

Looks like a nice pug loy toy, some of the pups we looked at had longer noses and no black strip down the back witch to me looked all wrong for the breed.

----------


## dirk diggler

To be fair, pugs have became ten-a-penny in the last 2 years in Thailand. Mainly because they fuck like rabbits and every man and his... yeah, they're everywhere.

----------


## Travelmate

do these little things need exercising? Or is running around the house sufficient?

----------


## Anteak

> do these little things need exercising? Or is running around the house sufficient?


Depends how big your house is. They are adaptable though. If you are an active person they will be too. If you slouch around they'll follow suit. 

Great pic Loy Toy 2 cuties in one.  :Smile:

----------


## Ubermensch

Sounds too cheap for a pug, but I've never bought a dog in Thailand & don't know the going rate.

There might be something wrong with it.

----------


## Loy Toy

> do these little things need exercising?


My little pug seems to want to play all day and has the run of the garden.

All in all a lot of fun and she makes an excellent house dog.

----------


## Rigger

> Sounds too cheap for a pug, but I've never bought a dog in Thailand & don't know the going rate.
> 
> There might be something wrong with it.


Had a few dogs here, so you should just shut the fok up :kma:

----------


## Rigger

KK-VRFARM 

Here she is

----------


## Travelmate

That is one ugly fukker!
You know what they say about owners looking like their pet!  :Smile:

----------


## Ubermensch

> you should just shut the fok up


Only trying to be helpful.




> Had a few dogs


Paid sin sot for one, too, eh?

----------


## Happyman

Little dogs are popular in Taiwan, all the HiSo girls had them but you never saw one walking !!
They were either sitting at the cafe tables or being carried around in "designer" dog bags with only their heads poking out !!  :Smile: 

Try that with a soi dog  :mid:

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> you should just shut the fok up
> 
> 
> Only trying to be helpful.
> 
> 
> ...


Well you are really helpful, never bought a dog here, don't know anything about Thai prices. Yet you tell me there might be something wrong with it because it is to cheap.
Retard
Out five litters I looked at they start at 3k up to 6k with no papers

----------


## slimboyfat

When we were looking to get a dog I did some research on which small dog breeds were good with kids and came up with a shortlist of either a pug, border terrier or miniature schnauzer.

Eventually decided on a miniature schnauzer because of reading about the pugs breathing difficulties in hot weather and couldn't find any border terriers in Singapore.

I dont regret our choice as our miniature schnauzer is really great with the kids.

----------


## Rigger

I don't think the heat will be a problem and won't mind switching on the air if needed for the dog same with smoking, I do smoke but never in the house so shouldn't effect him.
Trying to think of a name at the moment.

----------


## Travelmate

I read somewhere, (dunno where) a study revealed that the small yappers are more likely to rip the face off kids than the larger breeds.

----------


## Travelmate

> Trying to think of a name at the moment.


Rigger  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> I read somewhere, (dunno where) a study revealed that the small yappers are more likely to rip the face off kids than the larger breeds.


I don't think I have read of a killer pug yet.  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> 
> I read somewhere, (dunno where) a study revealed that the small yappers are more likely to rip the face off kids than the larger breeds.
> 
> 
> I don't think I have read of a killer pug yet.


Well there is always a first time.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth



----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> 
> I read somewhere, (dunno where) a study revealed that the small yappers are more likely to rip the face off kids than the larger breeds.
> 
> 
> I don't think I have read of a killer pug yet.


Thats not what he said, and he is right.  Dogs discipline puppies by "nipping" them on the nose.  If the dynamics are wrong, small dogs thing kiddies are "puppies" and they bite the face if the kid is being "naughty" to discipline it.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Travelmate
> ...


Fok off nidhogg, Other than what you say is total crap my kids are old enough and have been around dogs all their life small and big.
And I can read, you talk about nipping and travelgirl talks about ripping faces off.
More bits of wisdom from the local retards, really don't know why I bother with you dumb foks anymore.  :kma: 

Anyway I think the pug is one of the best dogs you can have around kids from what I have read.
Before I even bought the dog I did research on the net reading about the breed. 
KK-VRFARM

----------


## Loy Toy

My pug is the most placid dog I have ever owned when it comes to my kids but at the same time is very active and loves to play especially playing tug of war or having a wrestle.

Quite a strong little dog actually and with that jaw does latch onto things and doesn't let go until you tell her to.

Rigger make sure you get that blood test for your pug looking for that blood parasite which is hereditary here. It can be cured if caught early and if you need any info don't hesitate to contact me.

----------


## Rigger

Ok thanks Loy toy. 
Once I get the girl home will do the blood test, I still need to find a good vet here in khon kaen, the lady I normally use in nongbaulamphu seems very good but a little to far away. Won't be using the cow doctor that accidently killed our poodle

----------


## nidhogg

> Before I even bought the dog I did research on the net reading about the breed. 
> KK-VRFARM


 
Now go and type "dog bite" "face" and "children" in to google and see what you get.  All dogs can bite.

The first link I had got this snippet:

"According to a 1994 study by Mathews and Lattal approximately one million dog bites occur every year in the United States"

Leerburg | Preventing Dog Bites in Children

Have a look at some of the pictures.  And then fuck off yourself, _mate_.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Once I get the girl home will do the blood test,


I would ask to have it done before you bring her home mate.

The tell tale signs are sores all over her body that scab over with massive hair loss and most pugs suffer from this affliction in Thailand starting off when they are about 3 months old. 

It cost us 10k to fix our little one and we found out later that both parents had the parisite.

----------


## Dick

We had a pug but it got out in the soi and run over by the Koreans downs the street

----------


## Spin

Apparently the best vet in kk is the one at 58/236 Chata Padung Road not too far from the junction with Sri Chan Road. tel: 043-338-383.
Not needed to use it yet but got the details ready incase my boy gets sick again.

----------


## Rigger

http://hubpages.com/hub/Top-5-best-a...s-for-children




> "According to a 1994 study by Mathews and Lattal approximately one million dog bites occur every year in the United States"


I would say most of the time its the persons fault, no such thing as a dumb dog just a dumb owner.






> Apparently the best vet in kk is the one at 58/236 Chata Padung Road not too far from the junction with Sri Chan Road. tel: 043-338-383. Not needed to use it yet but got the details ready incase my boy gets sick again.


Thanks will take a look.




> I would ask to have it done before you bring her home mate.


will try and get something done this week.
Cheers

----------


## Travelmate

> travelgirl talks about ripping faces off.


LOL wot this?
You got the Pug. A gay girlie type of dog.  :Smile: 
I got the Doberman.


Yes if you do research you'll find lttle dogs do rip little kids faces off more often than the larger breed.  :Smile: 

When you get the Pug..Go straight to the Vet and get all the checks done. Vaccinations up to date, wormed, weight & temperature checked and so forth.

Good luck.

Imagine Rigger getting off his mean looking chopper and then taking the pug for a stroll. Just don't look back as others will laugh & giggle.  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

Yep will make a little seat for her to sit, chopper with a puppy got to be a pussy magnet.
The dogs for the wife and kids, I have a rambo dog  :Smile: 
Had a few Doberman dogs back in Aussie but really doesn't suit where I live at the moment.
As for small dogs ripping faces off, come on when was the last time you read a story on a poodle or pug or other small breeds ripping faces off.
Give me a link

----------


## nidhogg

> Top 5 best and worst dogs for children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> ...


I would have said all the time rather than most of the time to be honest.

----------


## Pol the Pot

I just saw a blue Thai ridgeback last night. Very nice!

----------


## Rigger

> I just saw a blue Thai ridgeback last night. Very nice!


always liked the ridgeback, nice looking dogs when looked after.

----------


## dirtydog

With pugs you have to make sure they don't get too much fiber in their diet, if they get constipated and have to strain too hard their eyes pop out  :Sad:  well, probably anyway.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

PUG CONS:

Mind of his own. Pugs  are not Golden Retrievers. They have an independent mind of their own  and can be manipulative and stubborn. You must show them, through  absolute consistency, that you mean what you say.

Pug sounds. Because of the short face, Pugs snort, snuffle, wheeze,  grunt, and snore loudly. The sounds are endearing to some people;  nerve-wracking to others.

Constant heavy shedding. It's been said that Pugs shed only once a year  -- for 365 days. In other words, they shed constantly. Their short hairs  cling tenaciously to your clothing, upholstery, and carpeting. Frequent  vaccuming will become a way of life.

Housebreaking. Pugs tend to resist being told what to do, and housebreaking is no exception. Expect four to six months of consistent crate training before you see results.

Gassiness (flatulence) that can send you running for cover. Fortunately,  Pugs who are fed a natural diet of real meat and other fresh foods have  much less trouble with gassiness. See my Pug Health Page for more  information.

Serious health problems. The biggest problem with Pugs is health. This  breed is grossly deformed. The unnaturally short face and upturned nose  means breathing difficulties and the potential for heatstroke in hot humid weather. Their compromised respiratory system makes it risky to anesthetize them. Most of these dogs can't even whelp their puppies without veterinary intervention.

The large shallow-set eyes are extremely vulnerable to injury and  infection. Pugs are also prone to a serious brain disease, joint  problems, and skin and allergy problems.

Are pugs vicious dogs ? - Yahoo! Answers


Too many problems with that overbred breed for me

----------


## Loy Toy

> Mind of his own. Pugs are not Golden Retrievers. They have an independent mind of their own and can be manipulative and stubborn. You must show them, through absolute consistency, that you mean what you say.


My Pug is obedient and will normally follow a command upon first order. 
In fact I did have a Golden Retriever and she was as stubborn as a mule but I really think this adopted dog had some mental issues.





> Pug sounds. Because of the short face, Pugs snort, snuffle, wheeze, grunt, and snore loudly. The sounds are endearing to some people; nerve-wracking to others.


Yes Pugs do tend to be noisy and snore like troupers.
Not an issue though.




> Constant heavy shedding. It's been said that Pugs shed only once a year -- for 365 days. In other words, they shed constantly. Their short hairs cling tenaciously to your clothing, upholstery, and carpeting. Frequent vaccuming will become a way of life.


My wife sweeps most days and the shedding isn't a huge problem.




> Housebreaking. Pugs tend to resist being told what to do, and housebreaking is no exception. Expect four to six months of consistent crate training before you see results.


My pug, and from a very small puppy only ever wanted to urinate on grass and she will sit by the door until she is let outside. In fact I can only remember her defacating inside only a few times and when nobody let her out.

A very easy dog to train.




> Gassiness (flatulence)


Never noticed.




> Serious health problems.


Apart from a problem with an inherited skin disease, which we solved she is healthy and active. No problems as it seems and with regard to the heat but you must take care to keep their eyes clean.

----------


## greghefford

not my image. i hope they are ok with it being re posted in this context.
I imagine this cobby little bugger stays close to the fan or a/c

He's a dog! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## Rigger

Here she is little Gee gee who has already made her self at home 



Looked to me like her eyes are pointing the wrong way

----------


## Rigger

Foked if I know why the pictures arent working

----------


## somtamslap

Pugs, in my experience are an extremely sensitive breed. They need reassuring upon reassuring that they are a family member and get extremely pissed off (intrinsically) if they feel their territory is being breeched by another mutt.

Good dogs in general, but a lot of care required.

Can't see pics mate..but I love pugs..

----------


## Rigger

Maybe a mod can look into why the picture doesnt show up.

----------


## Rigger

> Pugs, in my experience are an extremely sensitive breed. They need reassuring upon reassuring that they are a family member and get extremely pissed off (intrinsically) if they feel their territory is being breeched by another mutt. Good dogs in general, but a lot of care required. Can't see pics mate..but I love pugs..


She seems to have fitted in but at the moment the toilet training is a pain in the ass and chewing everything with those neddle like teeth. The little dog just wants to play bite all the time and is very hyperactive and is a very funny dog.
She seems to have chosen me as her friend and follows me 24/7, I just cant wait for her to be out of this puppy stage.

----------


## Travelmate

> I just cant wait for her to be out of this puppy stage.


How long does the puppy stage last for these funny little dogs?
For mine they it up to a year for the puppy stage.
And I agree it's a mega pain in the butt.

----------


## Rigger

Pugs are puppies until they are around 2-3 years old. 

Pug Pros

Looks like its going to be a long one

----------


## Travelmate

fark! 
better buckle up and do some consistent training with her.

----------


## Rigger

The problem will be when I go back to work, at the moment she comes when called and knows, dont bite and playing in the computer power cables are bad.
The hard bit is when she does something bad the wife/kids/friends are to busy laughing to tell her off

----------


## Travelmate

Well it down to you to do what best for the little blighter.  :Smile:

----------


## greghefford

i've had other dogs but not a pug. me and the missus are looking into one here in Canada. From a member of the canadian kennel club you're looking at B31-37,000!  a lot more than our original poster.

The pug owners I've met- they know the health issues of a pure bred. And the with the heat of Thailand- i can't imagine them thriving without a lot of consideration.
(damn shame what the stringent breed requirements do to an animals gene pool).


However they are consummate clowns and real people dogs.

Check out the book 'Living with Pugs' by german author Katharina von ver Leyen.
A great tome on raising and the entire life cycle of the dog.


'the saddest dog in the world'
tough day for mr. newman :-< | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## Camel Toe

They're hypoallergenic and hyperallergenic breeds.  Pugs are at the top of the hyper list.  Dogs like the shiz zhu/lapso are at the bottom.   Some people don't even know if they're allergic till the dog arrives home.  And it's not dogs they're allergic to, it's those little hairs.  If you're allergic don't walk .. run from a Pug.

----------


## armstrong

get used to having everything up high.  if there is something for him to chew.. the little shit is gonna chew it.    toilet training has been pretty easy although his new hobby is destroying my lawn.   his hair gets everywhere but he's too cool.

and attracts the girls like nobodies business.

----------

